# canning tomatoes question



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I want to put up some quart jars of "diced" tomatoes this year. I was reading in my canning books about doing this and the "water bath" seems to be the way to go. (My pressure canner can do it or pressure canning.) I am seeing different lengths of time to boil these and suspect it is because many of my books are rather old. I would appreciate some clarity.

This is the process I "think" is correct:

Dip "whole" tomatoes into boiling water until skin cracks; then dip in cold water; then peel; then dice; then place in pan with just enough water to cover and get hot but do not cook.

In the meantime fill my canner half full with water with the rack on the bottom and let the water begin heating.

Place 2 tablespoons of bottled lemon juice in bottom of each quart jar and fill with hot tomatoes to 1/2" from top. Tighten 2-part cap and place as many jars as canner will hold into the canner. (May need to add more hot water to canner to assure it is over jars 2-4 inches.) 

Now watch to see when water starts boiling again; and when it does, place canner lid on but do not seal it. Start counter and boil for (one book says 10 minutes; one book says 30 minutes; another book says 45 minutes).

When time is up, take hot jars out but DO NOT tighten lids anymore (another book says make sure lids of jars are tight). Then turn jars upside down onto cloth to cool (another book says nothing about turning jars upside down; just says let cool).

Can anyone help me clarify what I need to do to can tomatoes?


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

You are on the right track- water bath time is 45 minutes for quarts-I always add lemon juice and salt, though some of my books do not mention it. I think the lemon juice just "brightens" the flavor. My new canning book requires lemon in the "acidifying" section, so add the juice.and yes, it can be store bought. I have never turned the jars upside down,maybe someone can clarify what this does. Seems to me, some folks say it warms the rubber seals and make for a better seal. I don't know. Yeah, you can pressure can tomatoes, and i've heard the quality is better, but the time lag is major compared to water bath canning.other than that, you've got the right information. Just make sure you get the bubbles out w/a wooden spoon and keep everything clean,clean,clean!


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

You can always find the most current guidelines for canning just about anything at NCHFP. Here are the current tomato instructions, all forms.

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can3_tomato.html



> Then turn jars upside down onto cloth to cool (another book says nothing about turning jars upside down; just says let cool).


That must be a VERY old book. This is called inversion sealing and hasn't been approved for many years. Please do NOT do it. After the 45 mins. is finished turn off the heat, wait a few mins until most of the active bubbling in the jars settle, then carefully remove the jars from the canner without tipping them and place on the counter out of a draft. Allow them to sit as is for at least 2 hours and then check to see if all the jars have sealed. If they have allow them to just sit there till cool. If not you can re-process any jars that don't seal with new lids.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you both for helping me clarify this.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

that is a very interesting web site judylou thanks for sharing


----------



## mylala (Jun 3, 2008)

just a tip.....make sure that your pressure canning lid is set so that it won't suck down and seal on it's own...the pressure will blow the lid off cause it's not fastened...causing an explosion of boiling water....ask me how I know!!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

You shouldn't need to turn them upside down.

If you are doing waterbath canning your water needs to be a couple inches above the jars.


----------



## mollymae (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi everyone, I always pressure can my tomatoes. Even plain tomatoes with lemon juice, I still pressure can for 12 minutes at 11 pounds pressure on my dial gauge. Shannon


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I prefer pressure canning tomatoes as well as peaches & pears.


----------

